# Handbuch / Manual für SPS-Analyzer pro 4



## reminder (4 August 2009)

Hallo,

weiss jemand wo ich das Handbuch des SPS-Analyzers pro 4 in deutscher Sprache herbekommen kann? Englisch wäre auch noch ok, und schon mal ein Anfang. 
Hab es leider nur in Franz. gefunden, aber an der Sprache haperts.

Gruß, Reminder


----------



## marlob (4 August 2009)

Evtl. bei www.autem.de fragen


----------



## reminder (6 August 2009)

Hat sonst jemand bereits das Handbuch das er per mail an mich schicken kann?

gruß


----------



## Waelder (6 August 2009)

*Wie wärs mit ner Emailadresse ?*

Wie wärs mit ner Emailadresse ?

Ich habs.


----------



## Waelder (6 August 2009)

*Anhang*

Habs angeklemmt, hoffe damit keine rechte zu verletzen, ansonsten lieber admin : lösch mein Anhang

Gruss Wälder


----------

